# Motherboard with good sleep support?



## karunko (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but over the years I've had just one system with sleep/resume working properly (21" iMac from late 2009 in case you are wondering).

I'm thinking about building a new system just for FreeBSD and I'm looking for a motherboard playing nicely with FreeBSD when it comes to sleep/resume operations. Some guidelines:

OS: FreeBSD 9.1 64-bit.
Form factor: any, but a small form factor like mini-ITX is preferred.
Chipset/CPU: any, but the more recent the better.

Support for onboard audio, ethernet, and wifi is also appreciated -- but that shouldn't be too much of a problem, I guess.


Many thanks in advance,

Reece


----------



## Criosphinx (Feb 22, 2013)

I recently upgraded my PC with this motherboard from Gigabyte:

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4195#ov

With an Intel i3-3220 and a GeForce 650

I can do:

[CMD="acpiconf"]-s 3[/CMD]

and it sleeps and comes back almost instantly without problems


----------

